# Glowne zalety gentoo - co Tobie podoba sie najbardziej?

## Husio

Witam,

uzupelniam moja wiedze o gentoo i chcialbym zaczerpnac informacji u zrodel. Moglibyscie mi napisac co jest najmocniejsza strona gentoo, a co jest w tej dystrybucji uciazliwe? Chodzi mi raczej o bardziej prywatne odczucia niz te 'dluga kompilacja', 'dostosowanie do sprzetu', ktore mozna znalesc na kazdej stronie.

Interesuje mnie to co tak najbardziej cenia sami uzytkownicy, jakies drobne elementy, roznice itp... 

Prosilbym rowniez zeby tych plusow/minusow nie bylo za wiele (fanatycy tez sie zdarzaja   :Smile:  )

pozdrawiam   :Wink: 

----------

## Azzazel

Witam!

Gentoo używam z przerwami od roku, wcześniej przez ponad 2 lata korzystałem z Debiana, Slackware i FreeBSD. Chyba nie będę zbyt oryginalny... W Gentoo najbardziej podoba mi się cały system portage i ogromne możliwości dostosowania systemu "pod siebie". Gentoo jest jedną z niewielu dystrybucji które po prostu działają. Fakt, trzeba poświęcić trochę czasu na postawienie systemu, ale masz gwarancję, że Twój system zawiera dokładnie to i robi tylko to czego sobie życzysz. Osobiście nie przepadam za konfiguratorami typu "kliknij 3x dalej i gotowe", wolę samemu edytować configi. Jeżeli coś sie popsuje, łatwiej jest to naprawić.

Podsumowując:

ZA CO LUBIĘ GENTOO:

-portage

-flagi USE, możliwość optymalizacji

-społeczność   :Very Happy: 

-najlepszy instalator pod Słońcem (brak instalatora)

-za to, że mam pełną kontrolę nad systemem

-za świetną dokumentację 

-walory edukacyjne   :Smile: 

CO MNIE DENERWUJE W GENTOO:

-szybkość działania portage

-muszę poświęcić sporo czasu, jeżeli chcę mieć system aktualizowany na bieżąco

 :Arrow:  Husio , zajrzyj do tego topicu  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-417243.html , jest tu trochę opinii forumowiczów na temat Gentoo.

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## ilny

Ja najbardziej lubie gentoo za instalacje, handbook'a, to forum  :Wink:  i portage   :Twisted Evil:  Pozdrawiam

----------

## Husio

Musze przyznac ze najwiecej o systemie nauczylem sie czytajac dokumentacje instalacji gentoo. To prawda - hotwo jest naprawde mocne. 

Dzieki za opinie, czekam na kolejne   :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Hej, był już taki wątek, "Gentoo wymiata" był jego tytuł, trzeba się było podpiąć.

----------

## canis_lupus

Portage, dokumentacja i satysfakcja ze jako newbie udało mi się bez wiekszych problemów postawić system uważany jako "bardzo trudny". A ja uważam ze to najprostszy Linux z jakim miałem do czynienia.

----------

## wuja

Zajrzyj tu:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-321067-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## Yatmai

Może to troche trywialne, ale pierwsze co mnie tu urzekło to estetyka  :Wink:  Framebuffer + domyślnie poustawiane kolorki w terminalu (dopiero na Gentoo sie dowiedziałem, że tak można  :Very Happy: ) naprawde na czymś takim X'y wydają sie jakby mniej potrzebne do życia, a kocham terminale tekstowe  :Very Happy: 

Z tych bardziej wzniosłych rzeczy to pełna kontrola i wyjątkowa stabilność, dzięki kompilowaniu wszystkiego wg. własnych flag  :Smile: 

----------

## szolek

A co tu jest lubieć. Trzeba być sadomasochistą żeby tego używać. Portage jest wolne, samo kompilowanie jeszcze bardziej. Do tego emerge uzależnia i psuje "e" na klawiaturze. Są systemy gdzie wystarcza wymieniać myszkę.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Husio

Dzieki za linki... Temat rzeczywiscie jest troche bez sensu.

Mam ostatnie pytanie :

Moglibyscie mi napisac ile czasu wstaje wam system. Od wlaczenia kompa do gotowosci srodowiska (i oczywiscie parametry komputera i jaki WM). Czy miesci sie to w granicach 30s czy duzo wiecej ?

szolek : sarkazm jest podobna obrana ludzi slabych. A w tak kiepskim wydaniu to nie wiem nawet co o tym myslec...

----------

## szolek

A to naprawde ważne czy system załaduje się w 10sec krócej? Napewno nie bedziesz sprawdzać tego za każdym razem stoperem. Można wychudzić. Odjąć kilka usług, agresywniejsze flagi, prelink i tym podobne. Coś jak wykrzesywanie z silnika coraz więcej KM. W ostateczności napełnić bak i zaspawać bo więcej pożytku z tego nie bedzie jak tylko na jednorazowy smród palonej gumy. 

Sarkazm jest to spotęgowana ironia o odcieniu zgryźliwym i pogardliwym. Takiego znaczenia tego słowa mnie uczyli. Co do ludzi słabych to ja Ci nie pomogę.

Wracając już bez ironi do tematu, moje zdanie jest oczywiście pozytywne. System działa i na to działanie ma się dużo wpływu. Z gentoo masz wybór. Co do masochisty, może i to za mocno brzmi ale to trzeba naprawdę lubieć. Sam w koncu się do nich zaliczam.

----------

## ilny

 *Husio wrote:*   

>   Temat rzeczywiscie jest troche bez sensu. 
> 
> (...) szolek : sarkazm jest podobna obrana ludzi slabych. A w tak kiepskim wydaniu to nie wiem nawet co o tym myslec...

 

Bez obrazy ale sam stwierdziles jaka jest przydatnosc twojego tematu, wiec jakich odpowiedzi oczekiwales   :Wink:  ? Ttroche poczucia humoru by Ci sie przydalo naprawde pomaga w zyciu   :Wink:   :Twisted Evil: 

Ps. Sarkazm --> http://sjp.pwn.pl/haslo.php?id=55814  :Wink: 

[edit] Troche sie spoznilem   :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## ukl

To ile czasu system wstaje ma pomijalne wg mnie znaczeniem ale u mnie to mniej więcej.. 19s (od wcisniecia przycisku to pojawienia sie gruba) + 32s (od gruba do odtworzenia sesji przez xfce (psi,skype,xmms)

----------

## noobah

@ szolek: rzeczywiście 'e' trzeba często oliwić  :Very Happy: 

@ Husio: Ja GNT najbardziej lubię za to, że instalacja niejako wymusza zapoznanie się z podstawami działania systemu. 

Jeżeli chodzi o startup systemu, to około 20 sekund bez X'ów

Cheers

----------

## Husio

Wiekszosc prostych w obsludze systemow uruchamia sie (np. Ubuntu) w jakies 90s   :Confused:   Mysle ze nie jest to optymalny czas. I nie ma wiekszego znaczenia czy wylacze cale, niepotrzebne mi wsparcie dla drukarek, laptopow itp... Ja tu chce uslyszec o legendarnej szybkosci gentoo   :Wink: 

Jak narazie jedyne plusy to prostota konfiguracji (identyczne zasady obowiazuja w slackware czy arch), dokumentacja (z czym calkowicie sie zgadzam) i flagi, co podobno pomaga w optymalizacji (co rowniez dostepne jest w arch'u).

Ok, dzieki wszystkich. Juz znam odpowiedzi na moje pytania.

----------

## szolek

Kolega jak sądzę się wacha i potrzebuje solidnego wsparcia duchowego. Jednak jak sądze nikt tego nie bedzie brał na siebie. Gentoo jest jak to muchar określił bardzo klarowną dystrybucją. Wszystkie zalety tej dystrybucji wymagają dużej fantazji i inteligencji ze storony administratora systemu. Nie wspominam o wiedzy, którą zawsze gdzieś można wygooglować. Problem jest w tym że nie byłęś zbyt rozmowny i zaistniałeś na forum zupełnie od niedawna. Nie wiem jak inni, ja bynajmniej podchodzę do takich osób z pewną rezerwą. Pytania tego typu jak w temacie przewodnim mają za zwyczaj jedną i bardzo wymowną odpowiedz. Przypomina mi się przy niej mały chłopczyk bawiący się w kałuży. Lizał palce zamoczone wcześniej w tej kałuży. Przechodził jakiś dorosły i nie chcąc wystraszyc dzieciaka spytał czy mu to smakuje. Zgadnij co malec zrobił. Wyciągnoł palec do przechodnia i powiedział "Spróbuj".

----------

## Husio

Nie lize palcow... tym bardziej nie bawie sie w kaluzy   :Wink:  no chyba ze ja mam byc przechodniem.

Gentoo zainstalowalem pol roku temu. Ale dlugo na nim nie pozostalem. Raczej nie mam zamiaru teraz zmieniac dystrybucji. Chcialem sie jedynie dowiedziec co cenia sobie w tym projekcie sami uzytkownicy. Na kazdej stronie jest przepisana formulka, a autor sam pewnie niewiele mial z gentoo wspolnego.

----------

## arach

Portage, możliwość dostosowania pakietów przez USE, mnogość pakietów w drzewku portage, nie psuje przy częstych aktalizacjach (a debian sid mi sie swego czasu posypal doszczętnie przy pierwszej aktualizacji: wywalił glibc :>), dokumentacja jeśli znajdzie się coś czego nie jeszcze nie umiem  :Wink: , prostota obsługi....

----------

## Petherson

Co lubie w gentoo ?

1 portage

2 emerge --update -deep world 

    niemal jak make installworld   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

3 szybkosc dzialania

4 rc-update

5 brak instalatora

6 #gentoo.pl @irc.freenode.net   :Very Happy: 

7 To forum

8 super dokumentacja

Co mnie najbardziej denerwuje?

Jest jedna taka rzecz, jezeli jakies zaleznosci skompiluje z nieodpowiednimi flagami i docelowy program wywala sie przy kompilacji, trzeba wszystko jeszcze raz przekompilowac z poprawionymi flagami USE. Pewnie dla specjalistow to pryszcz , ja z USE nigdy wczesniej nie mialem do czynienia. Ale juz powoli ta "niby wada" zaczyna przechodzic w zalete   :Smile: 

Moze to niewiele i odpowiedzi powtarzaja sie, co juz wyzej moi przedmowcy napisali, ale stosunkowo niedawno przesiadlem sie na gentoo i jeszcze go dobrze nie poznalem.

Pozdrawiam Piotr

----------

## Raku

 *arach wrote:*   

> nie psuje przy częstych aktalizacjach (a debian sid mi sie swego czasu posypal doszczętnie przy pierwszej aktualizacji: wywalił glibc :>)

 

używasz ~x86 albo -* (czyli twardo zamaskowanych pakietów) ?

bo SID, jak sama nazwa wskazuje jest gałezią Still In Developement. Jeśli chcesz Debiana bardziej stabilnego, polecam wersję testową lub nawet stabilną (na produkcyjne serwery).

Ale to taki mały OT - chciałem tylko wyjaśnić niejasności, bo później krążą mylne opinie o dystrybucjach. A Debiana bardzo cenię (jeśłi mam możliwość instalacjji linuksa na serwerze, instaluję właśnie Debiana)

----------

## arach

Tak, używam ~x86. Gdzie to imo sensowne używam -* i pakietów z package.mask (sensowne => pakiet != (gcc|binutils|glibc) i nie ma poważnych dziur)

edit:

 *Petherson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <ciach>
> 
> 5 brak instalatora
> ...

 

W 2006.0 jest instalator na universal livecd (chyba).

----------

## KeyBi

Mi się bardzo podoba G logo  :Smile:  oraz nazwa dystrybucji ... 

Poza tym cenie sobie ją za : 

- Portage, poprostu bezkonkurencyjny ... mnogość ebuildów i możliwości emerge'a powalają.

- Elastyczność, szybkość i stabilność

- Społeczność i dokumentacja

- Szybki rozwój

- Możliwość dostosowania dystrybucji do własnych potrzeb.

Oj ... dużo tego.

----------

## shadoww

 *arach wrote:*   

> Tak, używam ~x86. Gdzie to imo sensowne używam -* i pakietów z package.mask (sensowne => pakiet != (gcc|binutils|glibc) i nie ma poważnych dziur)
> 
> edit:
> 
>  *Petherson wrote:*   
> ...

 

Na Installer LiveCD dokładniej, dostępny narazie jedynie dla x86.

----------

## dlugidll

a mnie powala to, ze wiekszosc tego co zainstalowalem dziala odrazu, a jesli nie dziala to wystarczy zainstalwa nowsze lub starsze wersje

i narszcie kompilacja i zaleznosci robia sie same i nie musze skakac po 20 stronach, zeby znalezc wszystkie zaleznosci

----------

## pwe

 *shadoww wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Na Installer LiveCD dokładniej, dostępny narazie jedynie dla x86.

 

a kiedy będzie dostępny dla amd64 ?

----------

## KeyBi

 *pwe wrote:*   

>  *shadoww wrote:*   
> 
> Na Installer LiveCD dokładniej, dostępny narazie jedynie dla x86. 
> 
> a kiedy będzie dostępny dla amd64 ?

 

Możesz zobaczyć np.  tutaj -> http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/experimental/amd64/livecd/

----------

## arach

Malutki update co do mojego nie używania pakietów toochainu z -*/package.mask:

Przekompilowałem wczoraj binutils-2.16.1 z multislot w use, skompilowalem 2.16.91.0.6 (także z multislot, by w "razie czego" zmiana binutilsow na działające była kwestią tylko wpisania binutils-config <numerek>), ściągnęłem i umieściłem w distfiles źródełka gcc-4.1.0, zmieniłem nazwe ebuilda gcc by wskazywał na "właściwą" wersję (nie ma w portage jeszcze gcc-4.1.0), zmieniłem odpowiedni eclass by mi -Os na -O2 nie zamieniał......i właśnie jestem w trakcie przebudowywania binutils/gcc tak spreparowanym toolchainem. Binutils przeżyło rekompilacje na gcc-4.1.0, a teraz gcc-4.1.0 rekompiluje przy pomocy gcc-4.1.0. jak wrócę ze szkoły to zdam dłuższe relacje.

I jaka tu wychodzi zaleta gentoo? Swoboda, bo które distro bez zająknięcia przyjmie 2 wersje binutilsów i gcc zainstalowane obok siebie, bez przeszkadzania sobie, w taki prosty sposób? Co więcej, które distro na to wogóle pozwoli (szczegolnie na wersje testowe binutils)? :>

Ricerowanie nigdy nie umiera!

----------

## n0rbi666

arach - tzn używasz -Os ? powiedz, jak to się będzie sprawować z gcc-4.1.0 (4.1.0beta z -Os generowała zły kod - np KDE nie chciało ruszac ... )

a co w gentoo mi się podoba - portage, szybkość działania systemu, to forum, przejrzyste narzędzia, dokumentacja, gentoo-wiki  :Smile: 

----------

## arach

Ano, używam, i system wydaje się działać jak narazie ;>

Muszę chyba sprawdzić więcej programów.

----------

## Husio

widze ze uzytkownicy gentoo lubia pisac czeste OT   :Laughing: 

----------

## martin.k

Dlaczego Gentoo?

1. Szybkość,

2. Stabilność,

3. Portage,

4. Szycie systemu na miarę potrzeb - instaluję tylko co mi trzeba.

5. Błyskawiczny support na forum - B.G. co ty na to???

I pewnie jeszcze z milion innych powodów  :Smile: 

----------

## arach

 *Husio wrote:*   

> widze ze uzytkownicy gentoo lubia pisac czeste OT  

 

To dotyczy niemal każdego community związanego z projektem opensource :>

----------

## Ratman

Otwierasz konsolę, wiesz co piszesz i masz co chcesz, a nie że klikasz, masz i dziwisz się, że miało być co innego a dodatkowo prosi o klucz produktu   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## doman

Co mi się najbardziej podoba w Gentoo:

1. Portage - ogrom aplikacji, sposób instalacji oprogramowania (chodzi mi o flagi use), aktualizacja  :Smile: 

2. Dobra stabilność gałęzi testowej

3. Pod wieloma względami G jest łatwiejsze od innych distr, a większość problemów udało mi się rozwiązać czytając dokumentację luż używając szukajki tego forum  :Wink:  Dopiero niedawno się tutaj zarejestrowałem, kiedy utknąłem na pewnym problemie, którego nie potrafię rozwiązać - przy okazji namawiam do prób pomocy mi z nim  :Smile: 

----------

## mysiar

Portage i Dokumentacja

Gentoo RULEZ   :Very Happy: 

----------

## argasek

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

